# Now they're 4 weeks old! (ragdollpictures)



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Now my ragdoll litter has become 4 weeks old! Yesterday they ate their first real meal of food, wich was boiled fish with lots of butter on top!  They loved it!

Anyway, here they are:

S*Dragonfire Brennan, sealpoint


















S*Dragonfire Aislinn, seal lynxpoint bicolor


















S*Dragonfire Bronwyn, seal lynxpoint


















S*Dragonfire Aidan, blue lynxpoint bicolor


















S*Dragonfire Kellin, sealpoint bicolor


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

They're simply gorgeous!


----------



## cattus (Dec 23, 2005)

They are absolutly gorgeous


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, I want them!! How beautiful!


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

I will soooo take the seal lynx point!!!!!!! GORGEOUS!! I would love a ragdoll kitty!!


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Awww!! They are beautiful.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So precious!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

OH MY GAWD ther BEAUTIFUL


----------



## starzz (Nov 26, 2005)

awwww they are soooooooooo....... sweet....


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That first picture of Bronwyn should win an award -- it is too priceless. She is definitely my favorite, but they are all gorgeous. I thought butter was bad for kitties 8O but I guess I don't know anything. Babies need fat! lol


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> That first picture of Bronwyn should win an award -- it is too priceless. She is definitely my favorite, but they are all gorgeous. I thought butter was bad for kitties 8O but I guess I don't know anything. Babies need fat! lol


I've never heard that! 8O It's worked well for all the kittens I have had, anyway... :? 

And yes, Bronwyn IS a real sweetheart!  

You should see this picture, taken just a few days earlier than those above:








:luv


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Ooooh, don't you dare show pics like that again... ever!  Eating the toes like that... :heart


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

dragonfire said:


> I've never heard that! 8O It's worked well for all the kittens I have had, anyway... :?


I dunno -- I just thought I heard it. It made sense to me because it's really fatty and it's a dairy product, and most kitties love it but shouldn't have it. But I can see why it might be okay for babies -- they need more fat. But honestly, I have NO idea if that's true or not. If you really want to know what others know about it -- maybe post about it in Health and Nutrition. Let me know if you do -- I'd like to educate myself as well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, my! OHHH, MY! This pulls at my heartstrings! They are beyond sweet; they are straight from heaven. I'm especially susceptible right now, because they resemble my Siamese kittens, and I am looking for a kitten or cat now. (My female Siamese died several months ago.) I was hoping to find a grown female and adopt from a shelter, but no luck. So, I want _all_ of your kittens! :heart


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Sol said:


> Ooooh, don't you dare show pics like that again... ever!  Eating the toes like that... :heart


Waht do you say about butter for kittens/cats? Good or bad?


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> dragonfire said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard that! 8O It's worked well for all the kittens I have had, anyway... :?
> ...


I figured fat could never be bad for growing kittens (not for any cat, cats are made for eating fat and protein), and butter doesn't have that very much lactose in it as milk and other dairy products.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

dragonfire said:


> Waht do you say about butter for kittens/cats? Good or bad?


I say it's fine as long as it isn't one of these kinds with lots of salt. Most breeders I know give their kittens butter.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Well there you go. It makes sense that it would be fine for the little ones. I just know I'd never give it to a grown cat if I could help it.  Fatten those little babies up! They are so cute with their little round tummies. 

Jeanie -- I am surprised that there are no siamese kitties in shelters around you, because we get tons. But they tend to go in waves -- so do you think you'll just wait for a while and see if some pop up? Or do you think you'll give in and get a purebred?


----------



## Rachael898 (Feb 5, 2006)

They are the cutest things I've seen


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> I just know I'd never give it to a grown cat if I could help it.


Why? Grown cats needs fat too....


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It's not that they don't need fat. A Snickers bar has fat in it too -- that doesn't mean I would feed it to my cats. I never feed my cats people food. I feed them meat and high-quality cat food. The ingredients of butter aren't even good for me, so I'd never give it to my cats. I only use it sparingly when cooking. They'll get their fat elsewhere. 

There seems to be a bit of a difference here between America and Europe, because this isn't the first time I've gotten into this discussion. My friend Brad from the UK puts butters and oils on just about everything -- things I've never even heard of putting them on. I think it's just a cultural difference. Please don't get me wrong -- I am definitely not saying you are wrong or anything. I don't know enough about feline nutrition to have any say.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

ForJazz said:


> ....
> Jeanie -- I am surprised that there are no siamese kitties in shelters around you, because we get tons. But they tend to go in waves -- so do you think you'll just wait for a while and see if some pop up? Or do you think you'll give in and get a purebred?


The cats the shelters here are calling "Siamese Mix" look nothing like a Siamese. I found a Himalayan Mix with a doll face, and was chosen as the only person fitting the qualifications, and I was so thrilled. She looked like Precious, but with long hair. 

She hid constantly because the owners had children. However, when the family was told there was a home for her, they thought "she was doing a bit better." After hiding for four years, I don't think she'll be any happier!  She was a seal point, and beautiful. I had just about given up, and was so happy...until they changed their minds. 

I have seen one in Ohio (on Petfinder) that was perfect, but 13 years old, and I couldn't take the pain of another loss in only a few years. She would have to have been the only cat in the house, so that wouldn't do. My collie died last year, and Precious this year. It's so hard to take.

I will continue to look for an adult until kitten season. I have left my name at vets and several shelters, so I haven't given up yet. There was a black cat in the neighborhood, and we were feeding her, but noone could approach her. I would never turn down a black stray. That's what I've had all of my life. But my heart aches for Precious. I look at Petfinder every day. Poor Blueberry is so lonely. 


PS. My mother was from Scotland, and she always put butter on our cats' noses, to help with hairballs, and I add a tablespoon of oil to my collies' food for their coats. That was common practice in the Collie Club.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That's so sad about your other cat -- I definitely think they mourn just as long as we do. I was also addicted to petfinder after I lost Jazz -- and I remember that feeling like it was yesterday. I felt like I was constantly looking for her. I really hope you find a great cat, and I'm sure you will.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you; I hope you're right.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> It's not that they don't need fat. A Snickers bar has fat in it too -- that doesn't mean I would feed it to my cats. I never feed my cats people food. I feed them meat and high-quality cat food. The ingredients of butter aren't even good for me, so I'd never give it to my cats. I only use it sparingly when cooking. They'll get their fat elsewhere.
> 
> There seems to be a bit of a difference here between America and Europe, because this isn't the first time I've gotten into this discussion. My friend Brad from the UK puts butters and oils on just about everything -- things I've never even heard of putting them on. I think it's just a cultural difference. Please don't get me wrong -- I am definitely not saying you are wrong or anything. I don't know enough about feline nutrition to have any say.


A Snickers contains high levels of sugar, so of course it not sutied for a cat.
I'm not saying butter should be in every cats daily menu, but I'm just trying to think of what in the butter is bad for the cat...
The butter is "bad" for us people beacuse it has a lot of saturated fats in it, which is not so good for us, but cats are made for eating that type of fat, which is the type of fat you usually find in meat-products.

Well, maybe it is as you say, I difference in culture.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

We have to consider the difference between animal butter (which in Sweden are very "clean" products... old fashioned butter) and the vegetable kinds that we find in Snickers. The vegetable butter (it isn't even called butter in Sweden, I don't know if you have another name for it in the US but we call it margarin) surely isn't healthy since it often contain trans fatty acids. I don't eat that and I wouldn't even dream of giving it to my cats.

Swedish regular butter is made out of cream. Nothing else, well some kinds contain salt but not all of them.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think Sol hit this one on the head. Thanks for explaining it better than I could. It's just the way it is over here, and since I don't live in Sweden I don't know what your food is like. I'm not arguing -- just saying what I would not do. 

(ps -- I try to avoid meat by-products at all costs as well)


----------

